# 2 Cycle Engine Oil



## Colored Eggs (Dec 7, 2012)

So I know some of you guys have 2 cycle engines in your snow blowers. I was just wondering what brands and types you use to keep your engines healthy.

I use Pennzoil outdoor 2-cycle oil. (comes in 8 fl and mix with 3 gallons at a time)

I have also used G oil 2-cycle bio-synthetic oil. 

and some off brands.

I asked the store associate when I bought the Pennzoil if it was high quality and they said yes. If anyone has anything different to say about it please let me know.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

I buy those Stens packs 1 pk./gal. 
I don't really do my homework though. 
It's just handy for me to get that brand.
I run it in all my different 2 strokes no matter what the fuel mix. 
All equipment gets the same fuel.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

i go to the auto parts store and buy a quart of 2-cycle oil, castrol usually. i have a few empty 3.2oz bottles that i refill from the quart bottle, cheaper that way. like joe all my 2-cycle equiptment uses the same mix and i'll usually put a cap full of seafoam in every other gallon of gas


----------



## uhall (Dec 17, 2012)

micah68kj said:


> I buy those Stens packs 1 pk./gal.
> I don't really do my homework though.
> It's just handy for me to get that brand.
> I run it in all my different 2 strokes no matter what the fuel mix.
> All equipment gets the same fuel.


 I use the same type of oil for my edger, weedwacker and chainsaw(don't know actual name of oil), but I can add one little bottle of oil to a gallon of gas and it will cover a ratio from 18:1 to 50:1. I don't know how it covers such a wide range of ratios, but it does. 

I don't mind mixing my gas to a certain ratio, but when I have 3-4 different gas powered tools and they all have different ratios, well I'm all about convenience


----------



## Colored Eggs (Dec 7, 2012)

I use the same oil on all. I was just wondering if anyone has a brand they choose or type. I know there are some specifications for 2 cycle oils. For example my tecumsah says to use tc-w3 or something like that or high quality oil. I think its the same type they use in outboard moters. It even states if the oils are not certified to use a 32:1 mix ratio instead of 50:1


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

the oil or oils i've used all say they have tc-w3. i remember reading to get an oil that says its low in somke also and thought tc-w3 had something to do with the amount of smoke the oil emitted


----------



## Colored Eggs (Dec 7, 2012)

detdrbuzzard said:


> the oil or oils i've used all say they have tc-w3. i remember reading to get an oil that says its low in somke also and thought tc-w3 had something to do with the amount of smoke the oil emitted


I think It has something to do with how much ash it creates as well. 

All I know is I'm pretty well set on oil for the moment. I have some old stuff that I used to use not sure how good it is. Just 1 gallon. May use in the weedeater since that is a pain anyway. a big thing of g oil and just got another bottle of the pennzoil stuff. I used about 1 gallon between the 2 big storms which wasn't to bad I probably put 2-3 hours on them combined or more.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

well the good news colored eggs is that oil doesn't spoil. i have a qt. bottle of castrol t2 that has to be three years old now, its never been opened


----------



## LouC (Dec 5, 2016)

Old post but worth commenting, Toro has always recommended NMMA TCW-3 oil in their 2 stroke machines. The reasoning behind this is that conventional 2 stroke oil is low ash while TCW-3 is no ash which is preferred for low revving 2 strokes operating in low temperatures. The advantage is less deposits on intake/exhaust ports and piston ring grooves. This is important because it is carbon deposits which cause problems in 2 stroke engines over time. I’ve been using Pennzoil Marine full syn TCW oil. I bought a gallon of it some years back and it’s probably the best you can use in these machines. This gallon would make up approximately 50 gallons of 2 stroke fuel! A good deal cheaper than the small Toro bottles and probably better too.


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

Red Armor made by Echo. I don't currently own a 2-stroke snow blower, however I've been using it my Red Max EBZ7500 backpack blower, Red Max string trimmer, Stihl handheld blower and I'm incredibly impressed with the results. Everything seems to run a little cleaner and less smoke. Engines all start with 1-2 pulls with excellent throttle response all the up the powerband to full throttle. No bogging or throttle lag whatsoever. Also notice the exhaust combustion chambers seem to be much cleaner since switching over to the Red Armor. Worth mentioning the directions for Red Armor call for 89 octane or higher gasoline. I usually run 89 octane anyways, so not a deal breaker for me, but wanted to call that out for folks considering Red Armor. Good stuff.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

this one is 7 years old, with maybe another 10 or more more recent let it sleep


----------

